# Cruze Sedan 2016 (Korean GM) waxed!



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk. That's one nice looking Cruze you've got there.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

WHOA! Are those stock tail lights and headlights?!?!?!?! I am really digging the tail lights! 

Very nice looking car, I love seeing overseas versions.


----------



## Rebelhassan (May 6, 2016)

Thanks, I'm already liking the community!


----------



## Rebelhassan (May 6, 2016)

Yep, Korea took it to a new level.


----------



## cruze italy (Aug 20, 2013)

hi,

you know the part number of front headlights?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Nice looking car!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

That Cruze is BALLER, you should totally enter a "Cruze of the Month" contest sometime. I wonder if those headlights would fit into the US Cruze...I know it wouldn't plug in but that could be made to work.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Those tail lights are very similar to the last gen Malibus here in the US. Like em!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, those side mirrors tho!


----------

